# Canyon Neuron CF/AL 2021



## Soulbiker2019 (28. September 2020)

Hi zusammen,
nach meiner Recherche gibt es zu den aktuellen Neuron 2021-Modellen noch keinen eigener Thread in dem sich Gleichgesinnte/ Interessente über das aktuelle Neuron austauschen...

Ich selbst habe das Neuron CF 9 erworben und möchte dort jetzt die XT-Kurbel gegen eine XTR-Kurbel tauschen. Leider gibt Canyon nicht den Q-Faktor an, so dass ich jetzt leider nicht bewerten kann welche von den drei Kurblen die Richtige wäre:

- FC-M9130-1
*SHIMANO XTR HOLLOWTECH II MTB-Kurbelgarnitur 171 mm Q-Faktor 1x12-fach* 

- FC-M9120-1
*SHIMANO XTR HOLLOWTECH II MTB-Kurbelgarnitur 168 mm Q-Faktor 1x12-fach* 

- FC-M9100-1
*SHIMANO XTR HOLLOWTECH II MTB-Kurbelgarnitur 162 mm Q-Faktor 1x12-fach* 

Kann jemand weiterhelfen ?


----------



## Trekker_Fan (3. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,
ich kann Dir zwar nicht so direkt weiterhelfen, aber auf der bestehenden XT Kurbel müsste doch die genaue Type aufgeklebt sein. Mit dieser müsstest du den verwendeten Q-Faktor rausfinden können.
Ich bin kurz davor ein Neuron zu kaufen, bin aber noch unschlüssig ob es ein CF9 oder ein CF9 SL werden soll. Würdest Du wieder ein CF9 kaufen, oder mittlerweile zu einem anderen Modell tendieren?

An dem SL stört mich die SRAM Bremse, wenn da eine Shimano XT oder Magura dran wäre, dann würde mir die Entscheidung leichter fallen

LG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (3. Oktober 2020)

SRAM abbauen und verkaufen als neuwertig von Neubike, XT kaufen und montieren. Der finanzielle Verlust ist nicht so hoch. Schrauben macht Spaß.


----------



## Soulbiker2019 (3. Oktober 2020)

Trekker_Fan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich kann Dir zwar nicht so direkt weiterhelfen, aber auf der bestehenden XT Kurbel müsste doch die genaue Type aufgeklebt sein. Mit dieser müsstest du den verwendeten Q-Faktor rausfinden können.



Canyon hat mir inzwischen geantwortet, 172mm beträgt der Q-Faktor, dann sollte meine 168mm XTR-Kurbel eigentlich passen



Trekker_Fan schrieb:


> Ich bin kurz davor ein Neuron zu kaufen, bin aber noch unschlüssig ob es ein CF9 oder ein CF9 SL werden soll. Würdest Du wieder ein CF9 kaufen, oder mittlerweile zu einem anderen Modell tendieren?
> 
> An dem SL stört mich die SRAM Bremse, wenn da eine Shimano XT oder Magura dran wäre, dann würde mir die Entscheidung leichter fallen



Das CF 9 SL unterscheidet sich doch nicht am Rahmen vom CF 9 oder? Hier sind doch lediglich bessere/leichtere Komponenten verbaut oder täusche ich mich hier...
Ich stand ebenfalls vor der Wahl, habe mich dann aber für das CF9 entschieden, da ich absolut kein SRAM "Fan" bin, wenn es das mit Shimanoparts gegeben hätte, hätte ich es evtl. genommen...

Da ich das bike noch ein wenig modifiziere XTR statt XT Antrieb, Sattelt- und evtl. Lenkertausch, Griffe etc., bin ich damit noch nicht gefahren - bis auf die Pobefahrt in Koblenz und dort hat es mir sehr zugesprochen


----------



## prodigy (3. Oktober 2020)

Ich bin auch absolut kein SRAM Fan, kenne mich auch einfach mit den Shimano Sachen seit Jahren aus. Trotzdem bin ich seit gestern Besitzer eines Neuron CF9 SL.
Für mich ausschlaggebend war vor allem die Gabel. Die Fox 34 Performance Elite mit der FIT4 Dämpfung ist schon auf einem anderen Level wie die im CF9 verbaute normale Performance mit GRIP Dämpfung. (ich habe beide schon gefahren in anderen Rädern)
Ebenso wollte ich gerne den DT SWISS Carbon Laufradsatz haben. Für diese Räder gilt die DT SWISS Fair-Share Policy was ich als sehr beruhigend empfinde.
Die Bremse zu tauschen ist im Gegensatz zu den beiden vorher genannten Teilen dann kaum mit Mehrkosten verbunden und dank dem Kabelkanal auch kein großer Aufwand.

Gerade habe ich eine kleine Probefahrt damit gemacht - ich bin begeistert 🥰.
Fährt sich sehr agil, lässt sich super beschleunigen, SRAM Schaltung ist auch ok. Die Bremsen müssen halt noch eingebremst werden, mal sehen ob ich damit warm werde.


----------



## CedGauche (16. Oktober 2020)

Guten Abend,

ich habe mein Neuron AL 7.0 heute bekommen und heute Abend begonnen, das schöne Bike aufzubauen. Wo ich aber nicht weiterkomme:

Wo befestigt man den Schalter für die Dropper Post? Laut der Anleitung müßte dafür eine Schelle vorhanden sein, bei mir war aber weder eine Schelle am Betätigungshebel noch am Lenker befestigt. Ich habe den Karton und das ganze Zubehör nun 3 mal durchsucht und komme so mit nicht weiter. Stehe ich irgendwie auf dem Schlauch oder hat Canyon das Teil einfach vergessen ?

Die Bilder habe ich auf die schnelle gemacht, leider etwas unscharf aber ich denke ihr wisst was gemeint ist.


----------



## heiner1975 (17. Oktober 2020)

Moin, bei mir lag die Schelle in einem Zubehörbeutel!
Hat Canyon wohl vergessen 😔 Bei mir fehlte die Dämpferpumpe🥱


----------



## CedGauche (17. Oktober 2020)

Okay danke, also scheint es nicht an mir zu liegen.
Wirklich ärgerlich, das man nun wegen eines 2 Euro Teiles "warten" muss. Gut an sich kann ich die Hebel am Lenker mit Kabelbinder festmachen, damit er nicht rumwackelt, aber bedienen lässt er sich so nicht.

Dämfperpumpe hatte ich eine drin, auch noch ein zweite Tüte mit Katzenaugen und Reflektoren, in der Zubehör Tüte war nur noch eine silberne Schraube mit etwas Schraubsicherung, wahrschienlich sollte hier auch die Schelle gewesen sein.

Naja hoffentlich liefert Canyon schnell nach, so nachdem was ich hier überflogen haben, kann das ja leider was dauern.


----------



## fleckinet (19. Oktober 2020)

Links war vormontiert, rechts lag extra dabei! Wenn Du rechts brauchst, liegt bei mir rum...


> >> Bike ist der Hammer! 9er, komplett XT...


----------



## CedGauche (19. Oktober 2020)

Danke für das Angebot, wollte ihn eigentlich links setzen, sollte ich die nächste Zeit nix von Canyon hören, da komme ich darauf noch mal zurück.
Ärgere mich immer noch, konnte am Wochenende und heute bei schönen Wetter nicht raus mit dem neuen Bike.


----------



## CedGauche (25. Oktober 2020)

Bin jetzt die ersten Runden gedreht. Bike fährt sich auf Trails sicherer und deutlich komfortabeler als mein Hardtail. 

Allerdings irritiert mich der Shimano Micro Spline Freilauf etwas. Der Freilauf Sound hat teilweise kurze Aussetzer beim Schieben des Neurons und ich habe das Gefühl, dass manchmal ein Knacken aus dem Freilaufbereich kommt und er manchmal minimal hängt. Hat jemand da ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrWindshield (26. Oktober 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> SRAM abbauen und verkaufen als neuwertig von Neubike, XT kaufen und montieren. Der finanzielle Verlust ist nicht so hoch. Schrauben macht Spaß.



Moin filiale,

ich steige zwar nach über 15 Jahren Pause wieder in das Thema MTB ein, konnte aber beim bisherigen Einsatz der SRAM G2 am Neuron CF LTD in moderatem Gelände nur gutes erfahren. Ich muss aber natürlich dazu sagen, dass ich keinen Vergleich zur aktuellen XT SB machen kann. Von daher warte ich mal noch den ersten Alpencross Einsatz ab und werde mich dann vielleicht an deinen Tipp erinnern ;-)

Gruß!


----------



## fleckinet (28. Oktober 2020)

Alles XT, alles fein...


----------



## CedGauche (29. Oktober 2020)

Moin,

ist es bei euch auch so, wenn ihr die Steckachse des Hinterrades anzieht, dass bei den letzten Umdrehungen das Schaltwerk und Schaltauge sich etwas bewegt und praktisch gespannt wird? Eventuell ist dies auch die Ursache meiner Knackgeräusche, die ich einfach nicht weg bekomme und die vor allem unter Last am Berg von Hinten kommen. Ich denke nicht das es vom Fahrwerk kommt, auch die Kassette habe ich abgezogen und Freilauf gefettet, Kettenblatt angezogen und Sattelstütze erneut gefettet.

Die Quick-Steckachse hinten ist zwar durchaus schick und erspart einen das Werkzeug, allerdings ist es auch schwer so das passende Drehmoment anzuziehen.


----------



## Jusaek (31. Oktober 2020)

Das CF..
Leider Schutzpads sind leider etwas zu hoch von Canyon angebracht worden >.< Ärgert mich, dass ichs jetzt erst gecheckt habe haha


----------



## filiale (31. Oktober 2020)

CedGauche schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ist es bei euch auch so, wenn ihr die Steckachse des Hinterrades anzieht, dass bei den letzten Umdrehungen das Schaltwerk und Schaltauge sich etwas bewegt und praktisch gespannt wird? Eventuell ist dies auch die Ursache meiner Knackgeräusche, die ich einfach nicht weg bekomme und die vor allem unter Last am Berg von Hinten kommen. Ich denke nicht das es vom Fahrwerk kommt, auch die Kassette habe ich abgezogen und Freilauf gefettet, Kettenblatt angezogen und Sattelstütze erneut gefettet.
> 
> Die Quick-Steckachse hinten ist zwar durchaus schick und erspart einen das Werkzeug, allerdings ist es auch schwer so das passende Drehmoment anzuziehen.



Das angegebene Drehmoment ist das maximal Erlaubte und nicht das "Pflicht-Drehmoment". D.h. weniger ist besser und geht auch.


----------



## S1lverSurf3r (1. November 2020)

Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Neuron CF 9 zu kaufen. Bin mir jedoch wegen der Rahmengröße sehr unsicher. Bin 1,89 mit SL 92 cm. Fahre derzeit ein Spectral AL 29 aus 2015 ebenfalls in L. Komme damit prima klar aber der Rahmen dürfte nicht kleiner sein. Der Sattel ist mMn schon etwas überhöht.

Ohne den Einfluss der aktuellen Geometrie zu kennen fällt der Rahmen des Neuron CF beim Sitzrohr und Stack etwas kleiner aus. Lt. Canyon Page springt die Rahmengröße erst ab SL 98 oder 193 auf XL um.

Geo Vergleich Spectral (2015) L / Neuron CF (2021) L
Sitzrohr: 486 / 480
Stack: 640 /623

Was meint ihr? Gibt es hier Fahrer des Neuron CF in L?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fleckinet (1. November 2020)

Zur Orientierung: CF im M bei 1.77cm und SL 86 und ich empfinde es als perfekt,- aus dem Bauch raus: Nimm L! Eher ein Tick zu klein als zu groß...?


----------



## S1lverSurf3r (6. November 2020)

Dank dir. Werde wohl L nehmen und evt. einen Rise Lenker montieren.



fleckinet schrieb:


> Alles XT, alles fein...



Sind deine Schalthebel auch XT?


----------



## fleckinet (6. November 2020)

jetzt ja, Serie SLX, was aber auch sauber funktioniert...


----------



## kordesh (11. November 2020)

Ein Kumpel möchte sich das 2021er Neuron holen.
1,83m groß und 84er Schrittlänge.
Welche Größe würdet ihr empfehlen? Ich würde sagen L mit kurzem Vorbau. 
Stand jemand vor einer ähnlichen Entscheidung?


----------



## Jusaek (11. November 2020)

Bin 1,84 / 89er Schrittlänge und habs mit dem L Rahmen geholt 
Passt alles.


----------



## Soulbiker2019 (11. November 2020)

1,84m und eine Schrittlänge von  87.5cm. Fahre auch L


----------



## kordesh (11. November 2020)

Danke für die Antworten. Habe ihm auch zu L geraten, trotz seiner recht kleinen Schrittlänge. Aber ein zu kleiner Rahmen mit langem Vorbau - neee...dann lieber umgekehrt.


----------



## buheitel (12. November 2020)

Ich habe beide hier ein CF9 aus 2019 in L und das gleiche als 2021er in XL. Das L hatte ich zuerst. Ich war auch der Meinung das das mit meinen 187 und SL 89 passen würde. Es ging auch mit einen etwas längeren Vorbau. Allerdings muss ich jetzt beim XL sagen, dass es wesentlich besser passt. Das L habe ich dann meiner Frau überlassen.


----------



## S1lverSurf3r (12. November 2020)

buheitel schrieb:


> Ich habe beide hier ein CF9 aus 2019 in L und das gleiche als 2021er in XL. Das L hatte ich zuerst. Ich war auch der Meinung das das mit meinen 187 und SL 89 passen würde. Es ging auch mit einen etwas längeren Vorbau. Allerdings muss ich jetzt beim XL sagen, dass es wesentlich besser passt. Das L habe ich dann meiner Frau überlassen.



Eigentlich hatte ich mich mit 1,89 / SL 90 bereits für L entschieden. Deine Info lässt mich jetzt doch wieder stark Richtung XL tendieren. Wie groß ist bei deinem XL die Sattelüberhöhung? Könntest du vielleicht ein Foto rein stellen. Würde mir und vielleicht auch anderen sehr helfen. Danke


----------



## filiale (12. November 2020)

S1lverSurf3r schrieb:


> Eigentlich hatte ich mich mit 1,89 / SL 90 bereits für L entschieden. Deine Info lässt mich jetzt doch wieder stark Richtung XL tendieren. Wie groß ist bei deinem XL die Sattelüberhöhung? Könntest du vielleicht ein Foto rein stellen. Würde mir und vielleicht auch anderen sehr helfen. Danke



Rechne Dir mal aus wie hoch die Sattelüberhöhung bei L wäre. Ich bin mit 183 / 89 ein L gefahren und fand das schon seeeeehr gemütlich. Also nicht gestreckt und angenehm "aufrecht". Bei Deinen Maßen geht das dann eher Richtung "Hollandrad". Da wirste den Vorbau bei L sicherlich verlängern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S1lverSurf3r (12. November 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Rechne Dir mal aus wie hoch die Sattelüberhöhung bei L wäre. Ich bin mit 183 / 89 ein L gefahren und fand das schon seeeeehr gemütlich. Also nicht gestreckt und angenehm "aufrecht". Bei Deinen Maßen geht das dann eher Richtung "Hollandrad". Da wirste den Vorbau bei L sicherlich verlängern.



Ich komme auf ungefähr 12-15 cm Sattelhöhe über Lenker. Das ist meiner Meinung nach wirklich viel. Es macht mich halt einfach so stutzig das Canyon bis 192 und SL 96 den L Rahmen vorsieht. Alles was ich sonst an Bildern von Usern gesehen habe und mir selbst ausgerechnet habe spricht ganz klar für XL


----------



## filiale (12. November 2020)

12-15 ist Rennrad für Profis   Sofern Du Dich nicht verrechnet hast geht bei Dir nur XL


----------



## buheitel (12. November 2020)

Hab mal Bilder gemacht und den Sattel bei beiden auf die benötigte Höhe gezogen. Bitte keine Kommentare über die Klingel am L Rad. Meine Frau wollte die unbedingt haben😂 Von wo kommst du? Wenn es in meiner Nähe ist (Raum Düren) komm doch vorbei und Probier beide aus😉


----------



## filiale (12. November 2020)

Das blaue XL ist am Lenker ganz schön viel höher. Da würde ich auf XL umsteigen.


----------



## S1lverSurf3r (12. November 2020)

buheitel schrieb:


> Hab mal Bilder gemacht und den Sattel bei beiden auf die benötigte Höhe gezogen. Bitte keine Kommentare über die Klingel am L Rad. Meine Frau wollte die unbedingt haben😂 Von wo kommst du? Wenn es in meiner Nähe ist (Raum Düren) komm doch vorbei und Probier beide aus😉



Dank dir vielmals. Mehr als die Bilder hilft mir aber die Auskunft das du dich auf dem XL einfach wohler fühlst. Bin sogar in Düren genauer in Oberzier aufgewachsen. Wohne jetzt aber südlich von Wien.

Das XL baut vorne wirklich um einiges höher. Irgendwas dazwischen wäre vermutlich ideal.

Dieses Bild hat ein User mit SL92 gepostet. Für mich persönlich wäre die Überhöhung zuviel.




Zum Vergleich ein XL mit SL93. Schaut deutlich besser aus. Bei mir wären es halt 3 cm weniger. (SL90)



Hoffe das hilft noch anderen bei der Entscheidung


----------



## buheitel (13. November 2020)

Bei meinem XL sind noch Spacer unterm Vorbau. Das geht mindestens noch 1cm tiefer, wenn man die über den Vorbau setzt. Das L war mir zu kippelig. Mit nem 80er Vorbau ging es, aber das XL ist für mich deutlich angenehmer.


----------



## CedGauche (15. November 2020)

Die Schaltzüge im Rahmen verlaufen doch beim AL alle in der Hülle oder? Wollte nämlich den SLX Trigger gegen XT Trigger tauschen, ohne das es dann ein großes Gefummel wird


----------



## MrWindshield (16. November 2020)

CedGauche schrieb:


> Die Schaltzüge im Rahmen verlaufen doch beim AL alle in der Hülle oder? Wollte nämlich den SLX Trigger gegen XT Trigger tauschen, ohne das es dann ein großes Gefummel wird



Das ist richtig. 👍


----------



## MrWindshield (16. November 2020)

Jusaek schrieb:


> Das CF..
> Leider Schutzpads sind leider etwas zu hoch von Canyon angebracht worden >.< Ärgert mich, dass ichs jetzt erst gecheckt habe haha
> Anhang anzeigen 1141983



Sag mal, kann das sein, dass deine Zughüllen einfach zu lang sind? Wenn ich mir das grau-grüne Neuron von
*S1lverSurf3r *anschaue, sieht das etwas stimmiger aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jusaek (16. November 2020)

MrWindshield schrieb:


> Sag mal, kann das sein, dass deine Zughüllen einfach zu lang sind? Wenn ich mir das grau-grüne Neuron von
> *S1lverSurf3r *anschaue, sieht das etwas stimmiger aus...


Guter Punkt. Die Kabel scheinen alle zu lang zu sein - bzw. wäre es theoretisch möglich sie näher am Vorbau entlang gehen zu lassen.


----------



## MrWindshield (17. November 2020)

Jusaek schrieb:


> Guter Punkt. Die Kabel scheinen alle zu lang zu sein - bzw. wäre es theoretisch möglich sie näher am Vorbau entlang gehen zu lassen.
> Anhang anzeigen 1151612



Natürlich sollte maximaler Federweg und maximaler Lenkeinschlag berücksichtigt werden, aber dass die Kabel an der Gabelkrone schleifen, geht meiner Meinung nach nicht. Würde ich so auch bei Canyon reklamieren. Aber das dauert bestimmt 🙄


----------



## interloper (19. November 2020)

Grüße. Ein Paar Erfahrungen zu meinem Neuron cf8 in XL bei 1.93 Körpergröße und SL92, eventuell hilft es jemanden bei der Entscheidungsfindung.

Das bike kam spitze verpackt knapp 2 Monate später als angegeben zu mir. Ausgepackt und erstmal etwas erstaunt über den schlechten grundaufbau. Speichenspannung war keine vorhanden, bremsscheiben Krum, Schaltung war nur montiert und nicht voreingestellt, erstmal so für schade empfunden. Nachdem ich dann alles mit dem Drehmo nachgearbeitet hab ging es auf die erste kurze proberunde. Innenlager knarzt, raus, gefettet und wieder rein. Passt. Von der Geometrie sitzt sich das Rad super, kein trailbike aber ein entspannter kilometerfresser. Den sehr hohen Stack muss man mögen, ich hab alle spacer weg und den Vorbau ins negative gedreht, immer noch hoch aber besser. Grundlegend aber angenehm bei meiner größe.

Der kabelport am unterrohr war einer der KaufGründe für mich, leider wie ich finde ein Reinfall, die Kabel lassen sich nicht spannen und geben auf dem trail eine entsprechende geräuschkulisse ab. Die hintere bremsleitung ist meiner Meinung nach schlecht verlegt und unter dem tretlager zu sehr in Gefahr. Eventuell bessere ich hier mit geklebten ausenliegenden nach.

Leider nach ganzen 10km einen lagerbolzen vom Hinterbau verloren. hier wurde nichts eingeklebt. warte jetzt seit ganzen 4 Monaten auf Ersatz von Canyon. In der Zwischenzeit die Drehbank angeworfen und selber einen gefertigt. Bisher wirklich ein viel zu plamables Verhalten von Canyon, in so einer Größenordnung so viel Chaos.. Leider sehr schade.

Mittlerweile konnte ich das Rad recht ausgiebig testen und bin von 200km gravel touren bis knackige enduro/trail Touren alles gefahren. Der Charakter des Rades liegt definitiv auf Touren, gern auch längere. Die sitzposition ist sehr angenehm und der Hinterbau bestens geeignet. In offener Position kaum bis kein wippen, angenehmer grip bergauf, vorbildlich.

Bergab ist das Rad durch die Geometrie sehr begrenzt und nervös, zu kurz, zu hoch, der federweg wird großzügig freigegeben, man hat die Wahl zwischen bockig oder Durchschlag, schiebe ich aber mehr auf die "einstiegsvarianten" der federelemente und nicht auf das Rad selbst. Für den von Canyon angegeben einsatzzweck und für die meisten Fahrer aber definitiv ausreichend und an einstellmöglichkeiten nicht überfordernd. Hinterbau bietet genau das richtige Maß an Progression, echt eine gelungene Arbeit. Was man am Rad mögen muss ist der stark flexende Hinterbau, bei aktiver Fahrweiße verwindet sich das Rad spürbar, für mich ein unangenehmes Gefühl.

Nach nun 1000km der erste größere Service. Sattelstütze von Canyon sackt ab und hat merkliches Spiel, glaube ich verzichte hier canyon zu kontaktieren und kauf einfach gleich eine neue. Die Hinterbau Lager sind trotz der zusätzlichen dichtung und keiner RegenAusfahrt alle angerostet und laufen rauh, hier wurde meiner Meinung nach an der falschen Stelle gespart. Wird also sicher kein lagersatz von Canyon sondern was selbst zusammengestelltes ordentliches.

Am Hinterbau habe ich bereits starke optische Mängel. Die kleinen Plasteabdeckungen an der Wippe/Sattelstreben finde ich ja optisch absolut genial aber praktisch leider schlecht gelöst, bei Dreckbeschuss sammelt sich alles unter der Abdeckung und krazt und knarzt. Für ein MTB unpraktisch, Hilfe bringt sicher ein Mudguard, macht dementsprechend aber die schicke Optik kaputt.

Als Resümee würde ich sagen, man bekommt hier ein trotz allem gutes und günstiges Rad, sollte aber dementsprechend Geduld, Nächstenliebe und Schrauberkenntnisse mitbringen. Weiß nicht was andere so an Erfahrungen gesammelt haben mit dem Erstaufbau von Canyonrädern, im Freundeskreis ist die einheitliche Meinung, dass man erstmal alles zerlegen fetten einkleben und einstellen muss.
Empfehlen würde ich das Rad Leuten, die gern eine Tour fahren und dabei gern mal entspannt einen Waldweg fahren wollen, und auch auf kleineren Wurzeln und leichten trails ausreichend grip suchen. Für Leute die öfters einen Trail nehmen wollen, allgemein einen aktiven fahrstil haben oder auch mal bei Matsch/ Regen fahren sind Räder wie bsw. Das Radon skeen sicher die bessere Wahl. Ich selbst werde mir jedenfalls kein Canyon mehr kaufen, dafür schockiert mich die Qualität /service zu sehr..


----------



## Jusaek (22. November 2020)

interloper schrieb:


> Als Resümee würde ich sagen, man bekommt hier ein trotz allem gutes und günstiges Rad, sollte aber dementsprechend Geduld, Nächstenliebe und Schrauberkenntnisse mitbringen. Weiß nicht was andere so an Erfahrungen gesammelt haben mit dem Erstaufbau von Canyonrädern, im Freundeskreis ist die einheitliche Meinung, dass man erstmal alles zerlegen fetten einkleben und einstellen muss.
> Empfehlen würde ich das Rad Leuten, die gern eine Tour fahren und dabei gern mal entspannt einen Waldweg fahren wollen, und auch auf kleineren Wurzeln und leichten trails ausreichend grip suchen. Für Leute die öfters einen Trail nehmen wollen, allgemein einen aktiven fahrstil haben oder auch mal bei Matsch/ Regen fahren sind Räder wie bsw. Das Radon skeen sicher die bessere Wahl. Ich selbst werde mir jedenfalls kein Canyon mehr kaufen, dafür schockiert mich die Qualität /service zu sehr..


Ich konnte das so nicht feststellen. Musste da nichts auseinander nehmen, fetten o.Ä.
Von Haus aus war es fast vollständig montiert und ich konnte direkt starten.


----------



## CedGauche (26. November 2020)

Kann hier jemand etwas zu der Haltbarkeit und der Steifigkeit der "Iridium" Laufräder mit der Shimano Nabe sagen?
Von meinem Gefühl her sind die Laufräder an dem Bike her der "billigste" Faktor, wenn ich sehe wie günstig man schon die Shimano Nabe bekommt. Und zu den Iridium Laufrädern findet man auch keine Informationen, aber auf mich wirken diese recht fragil und schwer und der Freilauf hat manchmal schon zicken, ist ja leider ein bekanntes Problem bei den Shimano Micro Spline Freehubs.

Daher überlege ich DT Swiss M 1900 Lauffräder zu holen und den Iridium als 2. Laufradsatz zu verwenden.


----------



## HarryBeast (2. Dezember 2020)

Ok... Lese mit Interesse die Größendiskussion. Also ich konnte mit 188cm und 93cm SL ein Neuron Größe L genau nach "Dialed" von Lee McCormack einstellen. Ein XL wäre sicherlich zu groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nils_2 (16. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen, weiß jemand, wie schwer der Rahmen des aktuellen Canyon Neuron CF 8 Jahr 2021 ist? Der Service konnte mir das leider nicht beantworten.
VG Nils


----------



## Gravelix (16. Januar 2021)

HarryBeast schrieb:


> Ok... Lese mit Interesse die Größendiskussion. Also ich konnte mit 188cm und 93cm SL ein Neuron Größe L genau nach "Dialed" von Lee McCormack einstellen. Ein XL wäre sicherlich zu groß.


Kannst du deine Einstellung des Rades mal posten? 
Habe fast die gleiche Größe.


----------



## HarryBeast (17. Januar 2021)

Gravelix schrieb:


> Kannst du deine Einstellung des Rades mal posten?
> Habe fast die gleiche Größe.


Gerne. Also der Neuron-CF-Rahmen hat ja in Large Reach 453mm und Stack 623mm.

Mein RAD ist laut Tabelle 836mm. Davon bin ich ausgegangen. Dafür wären laut Buch ideal ein Reach von 442mm und ein Stack 708, um nachher bei trail-tauglichen 58° RAAD rauszukommen.

Plus man soll die Mittelfingerknöchel seiner Hände am Ende ja auf einer Senkrechten zur Lenkachse haben, also ein neutrales SHO.

Das bekomme ich am Rad hin mit 45mm Vorbau von Spank (glaube, der hat +6°), ca 10mm Spacer darunter und vor allem dem SQLabs 3OX Lenker mit 30mm Rise und 16° Backsweep oder wie das heißt.

Das habe ich mir trigonometrisch abgeleitet mit so einer Skizze, siehe anbei.


----------



## Gravelix (17. Januar 2021)

Danke dir! Das ist ja richtige Wissenschaft. Und wie fährt sich im Vergleich?


----------



## HarryBeast (17. Januar 2021)

Gerne  

Der Trick ist, dem Punkt möglichst nahe zu kommen, wo sich diese 58-60 Grad, die Linie zwischen den Griffen und die Lenkachse treffen. 

Fährt sich prima, aber ich habe nur den Vergleich zu vorher. Mache das mit dem Mountainbiken noch nicht so lange. Insofern schwer zu sagen, was auf diese Einstellung und was auf Fortschritte in der Fahrtechnik zurückgeht.

Aber hol Dir doch mal das Buch, es lohnt sich.


----------



## filiale (18. Januar 2021)

HarryBeast schrieb:


> Gerne. Also der Neuron-CF-Rahmen hat ja in Large Reach 453mm und Stack 623mm.
> 
> Mein RAD ist laut Tabelle 836mm. Davon bin ich ausgegangen. Dafür wären laut Buch ideal ein Reach von 442mm und ein Stack 708, um nachher bei trail-tauglichen 58° RAAD rauszukommen.
> 
> ...



Was ist denn das Ziel der Aktion ? Das Fahrrad für sich persönlich fahrbarer zu machen ?


----------



## HarryBeast (18. Januar 2021)

Ja, hauptsächlich, dass man seine Kraft über //edit: den Lenker // besser auf den Rest des Fahrrads hebeln kann fürs Pumpen, in den Manual gehen, springen. Und das mit Lenkergriffen auf Lenkachse ist halt fürs bessere Lenkverhalten.


----------



## Gravelix (19. Januar 2021)

@HarryBeast Kannst du mir sagen welche Sitzlänge du hast? Also Lenkermitte bis Sattelspitze? Und welche Sitzhöhe?


----------



## HarryBeast (19. Januar 2021)

Hi, grad gemessen: Sitzlänge dann 530mm. Die Sitzhöhe ist 795mm von Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sattel, gemessen entlang der Sattelstütze.


----------



## Gravelix (19. Januar 2021)

Ich Danke dir. Werde das mal mit meinen Maßen vergleichen. Bin 188 cm groß bei Schrittlänge 89 cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarryBeast (19. Januar 2021)

Kurzbein 😘


----------



## gnadenhammer (7. Februar 2021)

Moin,
hat Jemand einen in S, bin 168cm mit SL 78.
Laufrad ist in 27,5.
Vielleicht könnte jemand berichten.

Grüße


----------



## CedGauche (7. Februar 2021)

Ich habe ein Neuron in S, bin 173cm mit SL80...
Denke für dich wird das Bike passen, mir war es vorne minimal zu kurz und zu tief. Habe 2cm längeren Vorbau verbaut und schmaleren 700mm Lenker mit Rise.

Wenn dein Sattel 2 cm tiefer ist, hat der Dropper auch noch Luft.


----------



## KonstantinJ (10. Februar 2021)

Moin,
ich hab bereits ein Neuron 7 bestellt und überlege gerade, ob ich nicht doch das 8er nehmen soll wegen der größeren Gewichts in der Größe XL. Alu wird ja wahrscheinlich ein deutlich höheres Mehrgewicht zum XL ausmachen als Carbon oder? Hat da jemand ne Ahnung, wieviel das XL in AL und CF auf die Waage bringt?


----------



## filiale (10. Februar 2021)

KonstantinJ schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich hab bereits ein Neuron 7 bestellt und überlege gerade, ob ich nicht doch das 8er nehmen soll wegen der größeren Gewichts in der Größe XL. Alu wird ja wahrscheinlich ein deutlich höheres Mehrgewicht zum XL ausmachen als Carbon oder? Hat da jemand ne Ahnung, wieviel das XL in AL und CF auf die Waage bringt?



Gemessen wird bei Canyon in Größe M:
Carbon pro Größe ca. 150gr Mehrgewicht
Alu pro Größe ca. 250gr Mehrgewicht


----------



## KonstantinJ (10. Februar 2021)

Ok, danke. D.h. bei 14,7kg in Größe M AL sind wir in XL bei 15,2kg + Pedale also schon knapp 16kg zu knapp 15kg bei Carbon. 1kg mehr sollte nicht den Unterschied machen denke ich.


----------



## Toitoi16 (12. Februar 2021)

Hallo liebe Community, 

auch ich hab einen Blick auf das Neuron geworfen. Ich habe mich mal ganz oberflächlich eingelesen und soweit mich dann für das Neuron CF 8 (SRAM GX Eagle, 12-speed, Rock Shox Pike Select) entschieden. 
Hier im Chat lese ich vermehrt Beitrage über die XT Variante und wollte fragen, was eure Meinung zu SRAM GX Eagle ist ? Es war mit unter einer der Settings, die aktuell noch gut lieferbar sind / waren. Vllt weil die Nachfrage gerade wegen der GX Eagle ? Die Testberichte, die ich gefunden habe sahen soweit ganz okay aus. 
Freue mich über eure Rückmeldungen. 

Liebe Grüße und Alaaaf aus Köln


----------



## h0tte (16. Februar 2021)

Ooooh, Ich habe mir auch soeben ein AL 7.0 bestellt.

Ich bin 177, 82 SL, zum Glück lag ich bisher bei meinen Canyons immer bei M und es hat immer perfekt gepasst. Zuvor: Spectral AL 7.0 EX und Endurace AL Rennrad.

Nachdem ich 2018 mit meinem Capra CF Pro Race gestürzt bin und operiert werden musste, hatte ich zunächst das Fahren an den Nagel gehangen, mir dann ein Scott Spark geholt und gestern das Al 7.0 bei einem Freund Probegerollt bin, einfach sehr bequem und es schenkt einem Vertrauen, damit bin ich vlt nicht ganz so fix wie mit dem Scott, aber dafür machts mehr Freude. Der Gedanke eines e-Bikes ist erstmal für 1-2 Jahre verworfen, zu Not kann man sich ja eins mieten ;-)

Ich hatte erst nach einem Gebrauchten AL Ausschau gehalten, allerdings wollte ich die XT/SLX Kombo haben.


Frage: Hat schon jemand die Fox 34 auf 140 getravelled ?


----------



## h0tte (16. Februar 2021)

KonstantinJ schrieb:


> Ok, danke. D.h. bei 14,7kg in Größe M AL sind wir in XL bei 15,2kg + Pedale also schon knapp 16kg zu knapp 15kg bei Carbon. 1kg mehr sollte nicht den Unterschied machen denke ich.


Eventuell kann man schon einiges mit einem anderen LRS und Lenker herausholen. So habe ich es vor.
Allerdings ist das Neuron ja auch eher ein Allrounder und kein 11Kg RaceFully


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonstantinJ (16. Februar 2021)

Das stimmt, ich überlege auch in einen anderen Laufradsatz zu investieren, um ein 2. paar Reifen parat zu haben, so dass ich das Rad auch optimal für den Arbeitsweg nutzen kann. Dafür dann einfach slick artige Reifen und gut. Die Iridiums verkaufen wird ja wohl eher nichts zum vernünftigen Preis.

Ist nur die Frage, was sich da lohnt, Gewichtstechnisch. Weiss jemand wie schwer die Iridium Laufräder sind? Canyon kann da leider keine Aussage treffen sagen sie. "Auf jeden Fall schwere als jeder DT Swiss" kam per mail, lol.


----------



## CedGauche (17. Februar 2021)

27,5er Irididum mit Shimano Nabe vom Neuron 7 AL mit Micro Spline Freilauf  incl. Bremsscheibe wiegen:

vorne: 921 g
hinten: 1198 g

Gerade eben gewogen


----------



## h0tte (17. Februar 2021)

CedGauche schrieb:


> 27,5er Irididum mit Shimano Nabe vom Neuron 7 AL mit Micro Spline Freilauf  incl. Bremsscheibe wiegen:
> 
> vorne: 921 g
> hinten: 1198 g


SM RT 56 180mm Bremsscheibe - 157x2=-314g = 1805g für den 27,5er LRS
DT Swiss XM 1700 SPLINE 29" LRS wiegt auch so seine 1850g 
DT Swiss XM 1700 SPLINE 27.5" LRS wiegt 1756g 
rein gewichtstechnisch wird sich da wohl kein großer Unterschied ergeben, die Qualitat der Teile mal ausgeschlossen


----------



## CedGauche (17. Februar 2021)

Die Qualität ist schon fast ein Grund zu wechseln finde ich. Die Iridirum Laufräder haben bei mir schnell die Speichenspannung verloren und daher viel geknackst, darüber hinaus sind hier die Mäntel ohne "Peng" in die Felge gerutscht beim "Tubeless-Umbau" (hatte ich vorher noch nie bei einem LRS, daher weiß ich nicht ob das Qualitätsmangel ist).
Der Shimano Micro Spline Freilauf hatte bei mir auch seltsamste Angewohnheiten, den zwischendurch wurde er einfach mal lautlos und die Kassette hing.


----------



## KonstantinJ (18. Februar 2021)

Das hört sich ja alles nicht so toll an. Aber ich werd das wohl selber testen müssen. 300€ selbst für die DT Swiss 1900 ist ganz schön viel für "nur" bessere Qualität finde ich. Aktuell sind die mit Micro Spline auch nicht zu bekommen.


----------



## h0tte (18. Februar 2021)

Welchen Durchmesser hat der Lenker ?  35?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonstantinJ (18. Februar 2021)

Eher nicht. Hier meint einer 31,8 https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/lenkerdurchmesser-iridium-flatbar.901322/


----------



## Pebbi (23. Februar 2021)

h0tte schrieb:


> Welchen Durchmesser hat der Lenker ?  35?


Ja, Race Face, zumindest beim Neuron CF 9.


----------



## Gravelix (24. Februar 2021)

Neuron CF8 hat auch RaceFace D35 am Lenker


----------



## KonstantinJ (24. Februar 2021)

Die Alu Varianten haben doch aber sicher 31,8.


----------



## CedGauche (24. Februar 2021)

So ich bin die letzten Tage zum ersten Mal richtig mit dem Neuron AL 7 in S unterwegs gewesen. Da waren Touren mit 40 KM und knapp 1000HM, dazu auch Trail Touren mit maximal S2 Trails und einige "Sprint-Touren". Das tolle Wetter die letzten Tage hat wirklich dazu eingeladen.

Ich bin mit dem Neuron echt zufrieden. Die Uphill-Performance ist wirklich gut, vor allem wenn man den Dämpfer blockiert, aber auch in der mittigen Einstellung fällt er kaum auf.
Das Fahrwerk ist wirklich gut, der Unterschied zu meinem Hardtail ist wirklich extrem (bin vorher nie ein Fully gefahren). Trails machen jetzt richtig Spaß und die Traktion am Hinterrad ist wirklich nicht zu unterschätzen. Man fühlt sich echt sicher auf dem Bike und ich traue mir da wirklich mehr zu als mit dem Hardtail.

An meinem Neuron habe ich folgende Dinge geändert:


DT Swiss M1900 Laufräder
Neuer Lenker 700mm mit mehr Rise
längerer Vorbau (75mm)
SLX Kurbel mit SLX Kettenblatt (Fand die Deore Kurbel mit KB einfach nicht schön  )
Herrensattel 
Ergon GA3 Griffe
Exustar Pedale

DIe 27,5 Bereifung macht mir wirklich Spaß, war da erst etwas skeptisch, da ich die letzten Jahre am Hardtail nur 29 gefahren bin. Gerade auf engen, kurvigen Trails, machen die 27,5 LR doch einen Unterschied aus. Das Rad wirkt agiler und spritziger. Auf geraden Strecken oder Asphalt habe ich keinen großen Unterschied bemerkt.

Bike wiegt mit allen Anbauteilen genau 14KG

Habe jetzt mehrmals alle Schrauben mit Drehmomentschlüssel überprüft, hier gab es zum Glück keine Probleme. Auch so bisher keine Macken.

Für meinen Fuhrpark wirklich eine tolle Ergänzung. Für lange Touren auf Asphalt und Waldwegen habe ich mein Hardtail und für Trail-Touren das Neuron.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (28. Februar 2021)

Habe mal eine Frage zu meinem neuen Neuron 8.0 CF - ist mein erstes Fully und mir sind Gabel und Dämpfer Einstellungen nicht so 100% klar - der Dämpfer hat 3 Stellungen:

nach vorne zu = Klettern
halb auf = normales fahren
nach hinten auf - schweres Gelände

Sehe ich das richtig?

Bei der Pike Gabel bin ich mir nicht sicher, die hat Kompression +/- da könnte ich mir das auch so vorstellen + Max = Klettern 
- Max  = Ballern

?


----------



## Gravelix (1. März 2021)

Ich fahre den Hobel auch. 
MmN hat der Dämpfer nur zwei Stellungen „auf“ und „zu“
Die Gabel hat kein Lock-Out. 
Compression ist eine Einstellung der Gabel. Die Druckstufe, also wie schnell die Gabel einfedern soll.


----------



## CedGauche (1. März 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> nach vorne zu = Klettern
> halb auf = normales fahren
> nach hinten auf - schweres Gelände
> 
> Sehe ich das richtig?


Bei meinem Fox Dämpfer ist das so (AL 7), wobei ich an sich auch immer mit der mittigen Einstellung klettere. Diese ist auch ein gutes Kompromiss für normale Trails.


----------



## h0tte (2. März 2021)

h0tte schrieb:


> Ooooh, Ich habe mir auch soeben ein AL 7.0 bestellt.
> 
> ...


So, das AL 7 wird storniert, da ich ein neuwertiges CF 9 erstanden habe  Fährt sich super das Rad ! Sehr bequem, dennoch agil und leise ! Macht richtig Spaß die Kiste


----------



## CedGauche (21. Mai 2021)

Moin,
hat jemand schon einen Steuersatz für das Neuron AL 7 2021 oder ähnlich gekauft?
Ich komme da irgendwie nicht weiter. Auf der Teileliste von der Canyon Homepage ist kein Steuersatz beschrieben, im Internet finde ich auf der Seite von Arcos für ältere Canyon Bikes Steuersätze:








						acros sport GmbH
					

acros Steuersätze, Ersatzteile & Service direkt vom Hersteller | Bequem online bestellen | Schnelle Lieferung & versandkostenfrei ab 39€




acros-components.com
				




Allerdings erscheint es mir doch sehr teuer, für Ober- und Unterteil in der Summe fast 100 Euro mit Versand zu bezahlen. Bei meinen anderen Bikes kostet der komplette Steuersatz zwischen 20 - 40 Euro.

Hat also jemand Erfahrungswerte? Habe auch schon Canyon angeschrieben, aber keine Antwort bisher erhalten.

Mein Steuersatz ist zwar okay, hätte aber gerne einen als Reserve.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonstantinJ (21. Mai 2021)

Du brauchst doch nur das Maß oben und unten und kannst dann jeden beliebigen nehmen. Das muss ja kein acros sein. Semi integriert ist der ja glaub ich. Das und die 2 Maße (44, 52?) sind afaik das einzige worauf man achten muss.


----------



## CedGauche (21. Mai 2021)

Okay danke, ich hoffe mal das man den Steuersatz so leicht tauschen kann wie bei meinem anderen Bikes und hier nichts eingepresst ist. Wenn hier ein Standard tapered Steuersatz eingebaut ist mit 44 52 dürfte das doch recht easy zu machen sein.


----------



## HarryBeast (20. Juni 2021)

Hi, fährt jemand das Neuron CF in L und mit 170/175mm Vario-Sattelstütze? Die von Werk verbaute 150er geht mir nicht tief genug runter...


----------



## sauerlaender75 (22. Juni 2021)

Kann mir jemand was zum verbauten Lenker Race Face Ride 35 sagen - also Rise & Sweep?

Das er 780mm lang ist und 35mm Klemmung hat weiss ich ...


----------



## ilovemyrocky (23. Juni 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand was zum verbauten Lenker Race Face Ride 35 sagen - also Rise & Sweep?
> 
> Das er 780mm lang ist und 35mm Klemmung hat weiss ich ...


Bei mir ist dieser montiert


----------



## sauerlaender75 (23. Juni 2021)

bei mir ist ein race face ride mit 35er Klemmung und 780er breite - leider sind bei mir keine Daten aufgedruckt, oder ich sehe sie nicht - der raceface aufdruck ist dunkelgrau auf schwarz. Ich tippe aber auf ähnliche Werte wie du sie hast. Ich frage weil mir bei der 35er Klemmung der Lenker fast wie ein Flatbar aussieht, jetzt wo ich mal einen mit 20mm rise daneben gehalten habe, ich feststellen musste, das stimmt gar nicht. Bei einem 31er Rise Lenker fällt 12mm rise mehr auf als bei der 35mm Klemmung ....


----------



## HEJUBA (28. Juni 2021)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich bin neu hier im Forum und mir nicht zu 100% sicher, ob das hier richtig ist. 
Momentan habe ich ein Problem mit meinem Canyon Neuron AL. Und zwar ist am Hinterbau die letzte Schraube vor dem Schaltwerk gebrochen. Wie auch immer das passieren konnte 🤷‍♂️ zu fest angezogen habe ich sie definitiv nicht... 

Wie auch immer. Canyon hat mir gesagt, dass es vermutlich bis zu 4 Wochen dauern kann. Da ich momentan nur im Besitz dieses einen Bikes bin und aktuell 3-4 mal pro Woche unterwegs bin, sehe ich da ein kleines Problemchen 😅

Wer kann mir helfen meine Sucht zu befriedigen? Hat jemand die Schraube Nr. EP0876-01 auf Lager? Das würde mir wirklich helfen. 

Danke. 

Lieben Gruß 

Hendrik


----------



## sauerlaender75 (28. Juni 2021)

HEJUBA schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich bin neu hier im Forum und mir nicht zu 100% sicher, ob das hier richtig ist.
> Momentan habe ich ein Problem mit meinem Canyon Neuron AL. Und zwar ist am Hinterbau die letzte Schraube vor dem Schaltwerk gebrochen. Wie auch immer das passieren konnte 🤷‍♂️ zu fest angezogen habe ich sie definitiv nicht...
> ...




wie konnte das passieren? -->






						Canyon Neuron: Mounting Kit HL GP0202-01
					

Hallo Zusammen,  ich benötige dringend das oben genannte KIT von Canyon für das Neuron CB zwei Mal.  Hat jemand zufällig das Kit da oder die Schrauben 8, 9, & 10 von der Detailzeichnung? ->...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




EDIT: Vergiss nicht richtig gelesen, habe nicht verstanden das du das Schaltauge meinst ....


----------



## HEJUBA (28. Juni 2021)

Ne ne, nicht das Schaltauge. Ich meine genau die Schraube aus deinem link. Das macht wenig Hoffnung 😩


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddle (4. September 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe bis zuletzt ein Canyon HT gefahren und möchte mir nun das Neuron AL 7
zulegen.
Auch ich bin mir nicht sicher mit der Rahmengröße.
Meine Körpergröße 1,8m
Schrittlänge 83cm
Soll nach Canyon M sein.
Es scheint mir aber zu klein und ich überlege doch L zu nehmen.
Meine bevorzugte Haltung ist sowieso etwas gestreckter auf dem Rad.
Es soll eher als Tourenfully genutzt werden.
Gibts evtl nen L Fahrer in der Nähe Brühl Bonn welcher mich mal aufs Rad steigen lassen könnte?
oder Erfahrung von gleichgroßen Neuron Fahrern?
Gruß
Martin


----------



## ilovemyrocky (4. September 2021)

Ich bin 1,80 M groß mit einer SL von 85 cm habe am Ende ein L genommen. Laut Rechner von Canyon wäre es ein M gewesen aber ich habe bei einem Kumpel auf einem M gesessen und das wir mir definitiv zu gedrungen. Die Geo vom Neuron ist eh recht kurz. Koblenz ist ja nicht so weit weg von Bonn. Fahre doch zu Canyon und teste.


----------



## Daddle (4. September 2021)

Danke für die Information.
Da ich werde wohl hinfahren müssen. 
Ich bin mir zwar schon mit L sicher….,
ist aber besser als nachher umzutauschen.
Eigentlich gehts dann wohl eh nur um das höhere Sitzrohr und der Sattelstütze.


----------



## Soulbiker2019 (13. Juni 2022)

kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wie ich hier am Gelenk einen Drehmomentschlüssel ansetzen kann, um die Inbussschrauben nachzuziehen? Bitaufsatz+Drehmomentschlüsselkopf passen leider zwischen die beiden Sitzstreben nicht. Dafür gibt es doch bestimmt Winkelaufsätze


----------



## Soulbiker2019 (25. Oktober 2022)

Vielleich kann mir hier jemand behilflich sein...😶‍🌫️
Ist die Montage einer Quark Sram XX1 Eagle Kurbel bedenkenlos möglich, hat damit jemand Erfahrung gemacht? Ich bin ein wenig skeptisch bzgl. der Kettenlinie, Q-Faktor und dem Offset, das sollte doch alles soweit identisch sein oder?  
Dass Freilauf, Innenlager, Kette, Kassette, Shifter etc. ebenfalls ersetzt werden muss ist soweit klar...


----------

